# Exam tomorrow!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ive got an exam tomorrow- a perfomance one. (Im a trombone player). Im very very very worried.I keep having panic attacks so not looknig forward to this at all. Its at 1.55pm tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed for me.Nikki.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

nikkiYou'll be fine. good luck. whatever you do, just remember that it will all be over in no time. You've dealt with worse anxiety situations, so this will be nothing. Good luck again


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

good luck nikki


----------



## sancha (Dec 25, 2005)

try not to worry too much nikki ,just try to calm your nerves i think you will do just great


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

don't think about it,just let it go,it's gonna be fine







i use the bathroom the night before i have a test,sometimes it worksgood luck,


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Not sure it was the BEST exam ive ever had, but it was ok. And at least its over!!Thankyou for your good wishes!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Good luck nikki


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thank you very much for your good wishes. Just have to keep my fingers crossed now.Nikki


----------

